# Bloody Ring Toss



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This is so cool, Jack! I can totally see all of our guests playing this at our costume party. I hope I can squeeze this into everything else I'm making this year! Thanks for posting


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

Kudos, CycloneJack! This is a great idea, and awesome execution!


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Omg Im sooo making this..thanks for the tut


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

What a great amount of morbid fun this is!


----------



## Candypie (Sep 22, 2010)

This is terrific. We've done things like the "horror movie photo" game at our parties but we're always looking for something new. This will be great to put in the corner of the building where nobody hangs out. I bet it will bring out the kid in all of us!


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

haaaa that is great im make this for my kids halloween party


----------

